# Is my cat a Bengal, Savannah, or just Beautiful?



## Baymee (Jul 5, 2021)

A local horse farm owner wanted a stray, 6 month old cat, gone because she kept walking between her feet.

I had her spayed, shots, and a hernia repair. She is completely tame and very affectionate.

I believe she is a Savannah but how can I tell?


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Oh, wow! She is gorgeous! She does not appear to be a Bengal or a Savannah cat. She looks a Bengal mix to me. You could do a DNA test.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

My opinion is that she is a Beautiful tabby cat. Very unlikely to be savannah, or a bengal either one. Mostly those cats are not common and are very expensive so they don't end up as strays, and to be honest she doesn't look like either breed. But she does look like a lovely tabby cat. Most stray cats are "just cats", with no purebred in them at all, but who cares. 

Be aware that if you do a DNA test, it may not tell you anything for sure at all. Pet DNA tests are in their infancy scientifically speaking and are notorious for being extremely inaccurate. Personally, I wouldn't waste my money on that.

One person on a forum I am on sent in his own DNA to a dog testing site and they said, if I am remembering correctly, that he was a beagle/husky mix.


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

What type of tabby do you think, @Mosi? I'm thinking mackerel.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Kitty827 said:


> What type of tabby do you think, @Mosi? I'm thinking mackerel.


Sure, a person could call this cat a mackerel. Of course, that is just another way of saying tabby cat, and it is not a breed but a coloration. If someone wanted to get fancy about it, though, (and I say why not?) then call the cat : A Mackerel Tabby Domestic Shorthair".


----------



## Baymee (Jul 5, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I guess I’ll just have to be happy with my beautiful cat!


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Whatever she is B, she is a beauty! And so very nice of you to take such good care of her.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Mosi wrote: "One person on a forum I am on sent in his own DNA to a dog testing site and they said, if I am remembering correctly, that he was a beagle/husky mix".

Laughing!!!


----------



## Asha3575 (Aug 5, 2021)

Definitely a beautiful cross. And your will know if it’s a bengal if it has rosettes. That’s one of the identification of a bengal. But this kitty is a beauty and looks super majestic 😍


----------

